# Moderator Needed!



## David Pence (Apr 3, 2008)

TTF has need of at least one member who can deal with moderating new members.

The moderator(s) would need to check in at least once a day and do their best to weed the genuine members from the odd spammer.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Apr 3, 2008)

Just weeding of spammers? Me then?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll volunteer as well. I've recently gotten my own laptop, so I'm at leisure to get on TTF as often as I wish! Yay me! 

I've been waiting for this moment for 5 years - the ability to get on here whenever I want. And even more so now because it sounds like we're making the effort to get TTF booming again. I can't wait for that.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 8, 2008)

dapence said:


> TTF has need of at least one member who can deal with moderating new members.



Sorry to double post but...

Just when were you expecting new members to arrive in such flocks to require new mods? 

The outburst sure to come with "The Hobbit" wont be here for at least a year. All they're telling us at this point is 2009, right? Could be January, could be December.



...or are you guys already doing such a great job of keeping the spammers at bay that we don't even notice? 


Just curious.


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 8, 2008)

Surprisingly enough, it may well be that we have managed to keep the spamming unnoticed to many members. 

There is not a great deal of trouble with spammers on the site, however, we prefer that any such post and poster is dealt with as swiftly as possible. The less time a spam post is on the site the better, and the less such posts the spammer is able to produce, likewise.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah, I understand. Thank you.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 13, 2008)

I second Firawyn for moderator...if it counts for anything


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 13, 2008)

I third Firawyn. I'd offer myself but I tend only to be logging on here, not doing anything then logging out.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 14, 2008)

I also support Firawyn!
If you need more moderators, I'd like to volunteer as well.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 14, 2008)

Gosh...I feel so loved.


----------



## redline2200 (Jun 4, 2008)

I vote for Firawyn also!
And Ingwe for that matter! 
I think they would both make fine moderators.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 5, 2008)

If we're voting on the matter, and it is generally considered improper to vote for one's self, I would also vote Ingwe.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll go with the flow on this one, and vote for Firawn.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 11, 2008)

I like you both, but if I have to pick one firawyn has been here (a little) longer and has (a few) more posts and gets my vote


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 12, 2008)

Ermundo said:


> I'll go with the flow on this one, and vote for Firawn.




Ermundo, darling, you misspelled my name.  



Thank you for the support though, and you as well Prince. 










 Gosh, I'm turning into Barley...NITPICK!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it bad to have another Barley? Might get a bit confusing.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't think the admin could handle another full fledged Barley.  j/k


----------

